# XM Satellite Set for Launch



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sea Launch said it's preparing for the launch of XM Satellite Radio's next satellite, designated XM-3, for a scheduled Feb. 16 flight.

Lift off is expected at the opening of a one-hour launch window, at 7:53 p.m. Pacific Time, the launch services provider said.

The satellite, built by Boeing Satellite Systems, is a 702-model spacecraft. Sea Launch put into orbit the company's other satellites, XM-Rock and XM-Roll, in 2001.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Shellback X 23 (Sep 19, 2004)

Where are they going to put it? West of the current west bird to cover Hawaii and the new bridge from Los Angeles?

When the bridge is done I plan on taking my motorhome over to get the last state on my map colored in. <VBG> I will listen to XM all the way over and back!


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Maybe I missed it, but _why_ does XM need to launch another satellite??


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I *think* this is going to be an in orbit spare to eventually replace a satellite that is having some problems.


----------



## jamullian (May 7, 2004)

The interesting question is what will they call XM-3, after XM-Rock and XM-Roll.

XM-Drugs? XM-Sex?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Richard King said:


> I *think* this is going to be an in orbit spare to eventually replace a satellite that is having some problems.


XM-3 will be operated at 85 where XM-Roll is currently operating. XM-3 will take over full duties at 85. XM-Roll will be moved to 115 and share duties with XM-Rock (due to degrading performance issues on both spacecraft) until XM-4 can be launched. XM-4 will then take the full duties at 115. XM-Rock and XM-Roll will become in-orbit spares and both will be held at 115. This was all approved (last week?) by the FCC but I can't find the news story.


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

XM 2112


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

jamullian said:


> The interesting question is what will they call XM-3, after XM-Rock and XM-Roll.
> 
> XM-Drugs? XM-Sex?


Actually there will be XM-3 and XM-4... personally I favor "Shake" and "YerBooty"


----------



## ddobson (Nov 25, 2003)

In compliance with section 3b.c1 of the multi-year contract with Major League Baseball, XM-3 will officially be called, XMLB and also known as Doubleday-1, each fall it will be moved to orbit directly over the home stadium of the World Series winner. It will also have the MLB logo colorfully displayed on each solar array.

:grin:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ah!! A sponsored satellite.  It's about time they found ways to cut expenses. As a shareholder I like this inventive thinking. Now, where did I put my telescope so I can see the ads? :lol:


----------



## Shellback X 23 (Sep 19, 2004)

ddobson said:


> In compliance with section 3b.c1 of the multi-year contract with Major League Baseball, XM-3 will officially be called, XMLB and also known as Doubleday-1, each fall it will be moved to orbit directly over the home stadium of the World Series winner. It will also have the MLB logo colorfully displayed on each solar array.
> 
> :grin:


It is my understanding that synchronous satelites could only be positioned over the equator. Am I wrong?


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Shellback X 23 said:


> It is my understanding that synchronous satelites could only be positioned over the equator. Am I wrong?


That was a joke.

I have always thought XM-3 should be called AND, while XM-4 should be called Forever:grin:

That way you would have Rock, And, Roll, Forever in space.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

mwgiii said:


> That was a joke.
> 
> I have always thought XM-3 should be called AND, while XM-4 should be called Forever:grin:
> 
> That way you would have Rock, And, Roll, Forever in space.


Wouldn't you actually have ROCK ROLL AND FOREVER?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

All Systems Go for XM Launch

As of press time late Monday, the launch of XM Satellite Radio's next satellite, designated XM-3, is still on schedule for Wednesday. Sea Launch is providing launch services.

Lift off is expected at the opening of a one-hour launch window, at 7:53 p.m. Pacific Time, Sea Launch said.

The satellite, built by Boeing Satellite Systems, is a 702-model spacecraft. Sea Launch put into orbit the company's other satellites, XM-Rock and XM-Roll, in 2001.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

- IIRC much of the costs for this are being paid for by insurance because ROCK and ROLL have some kind of design defect that cuts their lifetimes.

- The obvious names to go with ROCK and ROLL would be COUNTRY and WESTERN.

- Sea Launch seems to have about a 80% accuracy rate. This is the first launch in several months becaue they blew the one that followed the multi-delayed 7S launch. 

- Does XM really need more capacity? Name a genre that it doesn't cover.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Personally I thought XM3 & 4 should be Rhythm and Blues


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Lift-off delayed 1 day due to weather.

http://www.sea-launch.com/current_launch.htm#current_mission

or call the Sea-Launch hotline 800-995-4123


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Does XM really need more capacity? Name a genre that it doesn't cover.


Yes and death metal


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

SamC said:


> - IIRC much of the costs for this are being paid for by insurance because ROCK and ROLL have some kind of design defect that cuts their lifetimes.
> 
> - Does XM really need more capacity?


Does the new one add significacntly more capacity? From everything that I read, XM-3 & 4 are just a replacement for the existing satellites that are limping along.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The satellites aren't exacly limping - it's just that their solar arrays won't generate as much power for as many years as they were originally designed. I think it's 7 instead of the planned 10 years.

There is no more capacity to be had for either XM or Sirius because all the adjacent bandwidth has been auctioned off. They were originally supposed to have TWICE the bandwidth EACH that they now have but the NAB got the FCC to reduce the allotment.


----------

